# DNA200 Firmware and Escribe Update 2016-08-06 (BETA)



## Ezekiel (12/2/16)

Hey everyone

For the DNA-ers out there, Evolv Vapor has finally release a new (test) branch update for Escribe and their DNA200 chip!

They've included many features fans have been consistently asking them for. Took them long enough, but seems they've done it properly.

Find it here: http://evolvapor.forumchitchat.com/post/early-firmware-7508618?trail=15



> This version features:
> (1) a new Materials tab where you can store and transfer material settings onto and from the DNA,
> [We've included our Ni200, and Steam Engine's SS316 and Ti1. These will be upgraded in the future, if better data becomes available, and others added if others become common.]
> (2) the ability to change a profile's material without EScribe, by holding down all three buttons while locked,
> ...



This means, for those not feeling up for the task, that you can now quickly choose Ni, Ti or SS from the mod itself, and you can set up different profiles to adjust temp or wattage from the main mod screen. 

For me, the most exciting part is number 8: Scripting! The first mod to include it!! Which means (I hope - will still check it out) that you can generate a "temp scan" script for regular juice tasting in order to vape at different temps during a single puff. 

Its interesting, they keep on building research options into their chip - which means they probably build it as much for themselves (to fully investigate many vaping effects/properties) for future mods, which will benefit all.

Super happiness!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (12/2/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> For the DNA-ers out there, Evolv Vapor has finally release a new (test) branch update for Escribe and their DNA200 chip!
> 
> ...


Woohoo! Thanks for the heads-up @Ezekiel

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/2/16)

Hey, isn't Escribe supposed to update automatically? I have mine set to auto download but I still seem to be using 1.0.32, there have been updates since this

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/2/16)

YES! The power adjustment on the device works so much better now 

It doesn't run away anymore when holding the + or - buttons


----------



## Ezekiel (12/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Hey, isn't Escribe supposed to update automatically? I have mine set to auto download but I still seem to be using 1.0.32, there have been updates since this



This is still just a beta update, so I think Escribe will update automatically when the update is official.


----------



## Ezekiel (12/2/16)

Yes! I've been praying for this:




Which allows you to set up a whole list of different materials (TFR curves), including all the different ones available for SS, and upload them to your device. So you can have one profile but with access to all of your different materials, which will make it muuch easier to try things out and about. I've also noticed that, depending on how new a build/coil is, the ambient temperature as well as the PG:VG of the juice, certain TFR/TCR's work better than others. This makes it actually practical knowledge (because who wants to carry around a laptop while vaping?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/2/16)

Now my SS profile works like a dream.

This is an awesome update.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (12/2/16)

Can't wait till the family sleeps to try this out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4RML (12/2/16)

I'm in desperate doubts about this I see it is not having as much but offers simpler I for one am not in , and may I say it looks like the program is the RX system on DNA steroids .i am wrong and don't really know! Where is the battery thing ee? And know its consuming every pre software I open?


----------



## Christos (12/2/16)

4RML said:


> I'm in desperate doubts about this I see it is not having as much but offers simpler I for one am not in , and may I say it looks like the program is the RX system on DNA steroids .i am wrong and don't really know! Where is the battery thing ee? And know its consuming every pre software I open?


Following what you just said is like trying to decipher the rosetta stone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## 4RML (12/2/16)

you know whats on the stone?


----------



## Christos (12/2/16)

4RML said:


> you know whats on the stone?


Not the foggiest! Your post had the same illusive factors

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 4RML (12/2/16)

well people can twist things and unless you have the real thing one will never know. That new upgrade that's the people and not the stone..SUBJECTIVE ....to me...


----------



## zadiac (12/2/16)

Christos said:


> Following what you just said is like trying to decipher the rosetta stone.



I have a headache now. Guess I'll have to order some ultima now

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (12/2/16)

zadiac said:


> I have a headache now. Guess I'll have to order some ultima now


Just don't get it off amazon and support your local dischem.


----------



## 4RML (12/2/16)

DOUBLE VISION ....MMMMMMM


----------



## Christos (12/2/16)

4RML said:


> well people can twist things and unless you have the real thing one will never know. That new upgrade that's the people and not the stone..SUBJECTIVE ....to me...


I've had a mentally slow day. Might be because I left my rolo at home and I had 2 dry hits in one day. 
My throat feels like a homeless person slept in it. 
Anyways I think perhaps I should go to bed and approach your posts with a clear head in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (12/2/16)

It is very rare that I find a thread that I need to read multiple time and then think to myself "huh??" 

So lost , can't understand.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## zadiac (12/2/16)

Christos said:


> Just don't get it off amazon and support your local dischem.



I checked dischem's website. Can't find it there.


----------



## shaunnadan (12/2/16)

@4RML - the battery thing is where you setup you batteries (which dna mod are you using?) 

If it's a rolo then you pretty much just ignore the new battery feature . 

What features is it lacking ? 

The escribe is hugely different from the rx system. The rx is pretty straight forward but the dna allows you to change a lot more. the problem is that if you don't setup the dna properly it's going to seem like a bit of a dumb device. 

Is the software hogging resources ? Perhaps uninstall all old versions and restart ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ezekiel (13/2/16)

You're a good, patient an diplomatic mod @shaunnadan ... well done.

@4RML - would you please mind stating again, in as clear a way as possible, your question or problem? If you are having a bad experience with the DNA200 chip, Escribe or any of the new firmware/software updates, Im sure there are a number of people here who would be able to help you instantly. If, by some chance, you are using Google Translate, maybe try posting the problem in your original language and maybe we have a translator somewhere in this community who can help...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (13/2/16)

@Ezekiel and @shaunnadan, sanity prevails. As the saying goes "give that man a bells ".
You guys deserve a bottle.


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/2/16)

To see the battery thing you have to click on Manufacturer Settings under the MOD Tab to expand it.

After I did the installation mine was like in the image.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/2/16)

Not sure if this is what you a referring to @4RML


----------



## 4RML (13/2/16)

@SAVapeGear cool ill take a look....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 4RML (13/2/16)

For real this is the stuff I am now a firm believer. 100%thanks . UPDATE all done and running..wire wizard all in the bag and working for its worth in the penny...


----------



## Christos (13/2/16)

4RML said:


> For real this is the stuff I am now a firm believer. 100%thanks . UPDATE all done and running..wire wizard all in the bag and working for its worth in the penny...


I think you need a philosophers medal! 
I certainly fail to follow what you are saying half the time, like most famous philosophers but like some modern philosophers, agreeing to statements we dont understand leads to failed philosophical principles that affect the next generation.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 4RML (13/2/16)

and i was going to sell this DNA to buy a simpler device and noisy cricket still would like the cricket...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (13/2/16)

4RML said:


> and i was going to sell this DNA to buy a simpler device and noisy cricket still would like the cricket...


Ahhh some resemblance of a normal conversation sir. 
Why not both? The cricket is only R500 and you can't do TC on it.


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/2/16)

The noisy cricket makes a nice staple gun for shooting coils through ceilings. Lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (13/2/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> The noisy cricket makes a nice staple gun for shooting coils through ceilings. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I have some ceiling board work I need to get done. Any recommendations on SS or kanthal and what resistance I should be using to get maximum power for the task?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/2/16)

they need to release a firmware update that allows you to totally disable all the onboard charging electronics. That will revive a ton of dead devices, like mine


----------



## Christos (13/2/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> they need to release a firmware update that allows you to totally disable all the onboard charging electronics. That will revive a ton of dead devices, like mine


Stupid question, have you tried doing a hard reset from escribe?

Edit: apologies for the bad English. Was typing from a cell.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/2/16)

Christos said:


> Stupid question, have got tried doing a hard reset from escribe?



Yep, its a hardware fault, the fuse on the charging side popped. which is utterly crazy since. 

Its meant to be a 60A fuse, and the board itself is rated to pul 55A max, it had a TC wobble and ran my 0.16 ohm at 200W, which was 53A and the fuse went. 

I'm waiting for a burst of energy to attack me, then i'll just bridge the fuse. 

There was a post on the Evolv forum where an Evolv employee suggested a client do that... Kinda questionable, but I feel comfortable doing that, because i'm really not using my mod to the limits of my batteries capabilities, and i can work around the odd TC wobble.


----------



## BumbleBee (13/2/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> they need to release a firmware update that allows you to totally disable all the onboard charging electronics. That will revive a ton of dead devices, like mine


Oh Crap! 

How did it die?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/2/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Yep, its a hardware fault, the fuse on the charging side popped. which is utterly crazy since.
> 
> Its meant to be a 60A fuse, and the board itself is rated to pul 55A max, it had a TC wobble and ran my 0.16 ohm at 200W, which was 53A and the fuse went.
> 
> ...


ah ok, disregard my previous post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Oh Crap!
> 
> How did it die?



unhappily  fuse blew.


----------



## Christos (13/2/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> unhappily  fuse blew.


What size is the fuse? I cold probably re solder a new fuse provided it's visible to the human eye and provided it's easily sourced. 
On a side note, isn't there a warranty on the device?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/2/16)

Christos said:


> What size is the fuse? I cold probably re solder a new fuse provided it's visible to the human eye and provided it's easily sourced.
> On a side note, isn't there a warranty on the device?






it is visible, but its a pain in the ass to source. most places that sell them, have an M.O.Q of 1000 units, and the shipping would be like buying the mod all over again.

Warranty really isn't an option, because shipping from zimbabwe to pretty much anywhere is super pricey. So my only real option is to bridge it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (14/2/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> View attachment 45829
> 
> 
> it is visible, but its a pain in the ass to source. most places that sell them, have an M.O.Q of 1000 units, and the shipping would be like buying the mod all over again.
> ...


That looks like a pain in the osophogus to solder! 
That's most unfortunate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (18/2/16)

This beta update has made me purr like a cat. 
The devices is vaping rather smoothly and the ability to change wire types on the fly without plugging into a pc is a bonus. 
The SS temp control is a huge improvement making me want to throw ni 200 away!


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/2/16)

I tried the SS316 profile on the Uwell Crown SS stock coils and it doesn't seem to work.It keeps on saying temp protected.

Anyone else tried it?


----------



## Christos (18/2/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> I tried the SS316 profile on the Uwell Crown SS stock coils and it doesn't seem to work.It keeps on saying temp protected.
> 
> Anyone else tried it?


I will try it sometime today and get back to you. 
What temperature are you set in at?


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/2/16)

Christos said:


> I will try it sometime today and get back to you.
> What temperature are you set in at?


I even went up to 600F.It just doesn't perform.


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/2/16)

The tank just get very hot.But hardly now vapor production.

I think it must be the welding on the wires.


----------



## Christos (18/2/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> The tank just get very hot.But hardly now vapor production.
> 
> I think it must be the welding on the wires.


I have read somewhere that the SS coils may have nickel legs but I suspect it's speculation. Have you tried installing the 304SS temp curve for the crown stock coils?


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/2/16)

Nope.I haven't.But the TCR settings used to work.

I just tried the default SS316 curve that they supplied on the new version.

But if there is mixed wires used,I am sure it will not work properly.

But normal SS316L wire works perfectly on that profile.


----------



## Ezekiel (18/2/16)

Have you tried monitoring in eScribe to figure out whats happening? It might hit the temp limit (causing heat) but then drop down to absolutely nothing (because of coil fault/hotspot/wicking), causing the lack of vapour? 

Super-heated atty's combined with little vapour is usually insufficient wicking or too large ID, in the case of RBAs. Dont know about stock coils though. Is the resistance of the coil more or less the same as what it should be, as stated on the packaging? Is the resistance showing large fluctuations (on the second decimal) when using the atomiser analyser in eScribe?

Ive once had a simiar problem, but that was because I had melted one of the legs after an accidental 200w preheat... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/2/16)

Thanks for the update.But I am referring to the stock SS coils of the crown tank.

It must be the combination of the wires used.

No fluctuations of resistance.

Normal SS316L wires in a RTA work fine.

I just wanted to see how it works with the crown SS coils.


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/2/16)

When running the same SS coil on my SX mini in temp mode with TCR values configured it works with no problems.


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/2/16)

Did they remove the functionality of manually configuring TCR values in the new version of escribe?

On the old version one could select custom wire and then configure the TCR values manually.


----------



## Ezekiel (18/2/16)

They moved it (and it confused a hell of a lot of people on the Evolv forums). It is now in the materials tab, under the "Actions" button:

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/2/16)

Thanks very much.I will see if I can get it running with the TCR values


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/2/16)

OK.I am back in business.TCR configured as 0.0100 using a csv created of steam engine.Running at 45W and 450F.

Thanks for all the help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (18/2/16)

Can't upload the CSV due to file extensions not allowed.

But here is the internals of the csv:

Temperature (degF) Electrical Resistivity
-58 0.923064
68 1
212 1.08
302 1.126
392 1.168
482 1.207
572 1.246
800 1.336966667


----------



## Nightwalker (18/2/16)

I think they should add a puff counter


----------



## Christos (18/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I think they should add a puff counter


There is a puff counter when you monitor your device. 
If you haven't reset it it shows the total puffs along with the average puff time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (18/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I think they should add a puff counter




Already there!  You can set it so that it displays directly on the mod. It gives me anxiety attacks, so I don't normally use it.




There is one on the device monitor as well. You can reset the statistics, and you can have your global (since getting the mod) puff-counter... which is a scary, staggering number.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (18/2/16)

@SAVapeGear, I put the .25 ohm SS coil in and it vapes ok. It does seem like a cooler vape than before the update but vapour production is good and flavour is good. 

Took it up to 270 degrees celcius to get a nice warm vape out of it at 55W.
The TC seems to cut power about 10 to 15 degrees before the temp is reached as opposed to the previous version which would jump above the set limit before cutting power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (20/2/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> OK.I am back in business.TCR configured as 0.0100 using a csv created of steam engine.Running at 45W and 450F.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


Thanks a ton! The TCR value on mine was wrong, yours fixed the issue. I did a quick single coil ss 316l build on my subtank mini and it's vaping nicely, nowhere near the flavour of my aromamizer though. What is the ideal temp setting though? I have it set to 230 degrees celcius and the clouds are meh...


----------



## SAVapeGear (20/2/16)

I think the curves work better using Fahrenheit. Anything from from 420 to 520. Up to you to get your sweet spot. Mine is at 450 and 45 watts. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaDog (20/2/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> I think the curves work better using Fahrenheit. Anything from from 420 to 520. Up to you to get your sweet spot. Mine is at 450 and 45 watts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


At 220 celcius, I did start to taste burnt cotton though - I'm starting to wonder if TC works properly with SS wire.
I'll try Fahrenheit then.

Also, where did you get the TCR value from?
If you take the CSV directly from Steam Engine, the TCR value is different.


----------



## SAVapeGear (20/2/16)

Also ensure that you lock your resistance in and that your preheat punch is set to like 50watts 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaDog (20/2/16)

Ah


SAVapeGear said:


> Also ensure that you lock your resistance in and that your preheat punch is set to like 50watts
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Ah ok . Didn't lock the resistance. Preheat is at 1watt lol.


----------



## Ezekiel (20/2/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Thanks a ton! The TCR value on mine was wrong, yours fixed the issue. I did a quick single coil ss 316l build on my subtank mini and it's vaping nicely, nowhere near the flavour of my aromamizer though. What is the ideal temp setting though? I have it set to 230 degrees celcius and the clouds are meh...



Yeah, TCR values for stainless steel varies alot - I'm not sure whether it is just the composition of the wire, or whether production/pulsing messes with its physical properties, but its definitely quite different for each different brand. Generally, if you feel the vapour is too cold (even when you are approaching 300 degrees) then you can increase your TCR value a bit, and vice versa if you feel your vapour is too hot.

Just remember, TC is literally just an (un-callibrated) measure - 250 degrees will give a totally different feel and actual vape temperature in different tanks, depending on the wicking, the build deck space, the airflow and the juice.

I agree with @SAVapeGear - make sure your atty is cold (set it on the table, don't vape on it, for about 15 minutes), and then lock in the resistance. (You can force your mod to give you the "Is this a new coil?" prompt by hitting the fire button when no atty is attached and then attaching an atty).

If you get a burnt taste even though you shouldn't, that means either your TCR curve is too high, your preheat punch is too high, or your wicking isn't up to scratch in combination with an improper TFR curve. I would suggest actually running it in power mode, but observing the temperature so that you can get an idea of how the temperature and power correlates, and where your sweet spot is in terms of power, temperature and clouds/flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlphaDog (21/2/16)

That TCR value not working now - I didn't realise last night, but when I changed the TCR value to 0.0100, the mod doesn't read the temps at all, i just see "---" when i fire. I changed it to 0.001 and then it started reading temp again... It shouldn't be this hard LOL


----------



## AlphaDog (21/2/16)

Right, so I saw a YouTube vid by 412JFury. He said that using the SS 304 Steam Engine profile works better than the 316L profile. I did this, uploaded the CSV and it's working now.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Christos (21/2/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Right, so I saw a YouTube vid by 412JFury. He said that using the SS 304 Steam Engine profile works better than the 316L profile. I did this, uploaded the CSV and it's working now.


The 304 SS profile gets hotter than the 316 L profile but I also prefer it.


----------



## AlphaDog (21/2/16)

Christos said:


> The 304 SS profile gets hotter than the 316 L profile but I also prefer it.


Noticed that it is a warmer vape yes. To be honest i dont trust that it works 100% so im not going to hold down the fire button and risk ruining the wick. I've set mine to 510f... Will give it a few days before i use it as my daily setup. So for now ive got dual parallel kanthal coils in my aromamizer as my daily driver, and the single ss coil in my subtank.


----------



## AlphaDog (22/2/16)

OK... I'm a little freaked out. I vaped this SS coil for like 10 mins last night and my tongue went numb - like I used a mild local anaesthetic. I thought it was because I ate really spicy Thai food. However, it did it again now! I've never experienced this with Kanthal. Anyone else have this happen to them?


----------



## Christos (1/4/16)

New Software available once you open escribe!!
Paging @Ezekiel, @SAVapeGear if you havent already done this.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Ezekiel (2/4/16)

Christos said:


> New Software available once you open escribe!!
> Paging @Ezekiel, @SAVapeGear if you havent already done this.
> View attachment 49922



Thanks for letting us know! Looks like an excellent update!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (7/8/16)

New Escribe and DNA200 firmware available!

It is absolutely amazing. The TC with SS is out of this world now!

https://downloads.evolvapor.com/escribe/archive/SetupES250_2016-08-05.exe


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Silver (7/8/16)

Ezekiel said:


> New Escribe and DNA200 firmware available!
> 
> It is absolutely amazing. The TC with SS is out of this world now!
> 
> ...



Thanks.
What have they done @Ezekiel ?
How is the TC on SS better?


----------



## Va-poor (7/8/16)

SS Tc is running very smoothly. The output graph is almost flat. You may want to keep your temp lower than before as it seems to only need 200° before it's a fairly warm vape.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos (7/8/16)

Thanks @Ezekiel. 
I have been enjoying a sx 450 j chip for the superb temp control recently and this will only make the dna 200 on par hopefully.


----------



## VapeSnow (8/8/16)

I would like to know if this is the update for the new 250watts ?


----------



## Cobrali (8/8/16)

I updated last night but seems my duo doesn't do the 250w upgrade..kept getting an error

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (8/8/16)

Yeah im also getting a error on my Smy


----------



## method1 (8/8/16)

250w is only supported on the new DNA250 chip afaik.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (8/8/16)

Yip, this firmware upgrade only updates Escribe (in a lot of small ways) and the TC handling on the chip (in a massive way). All the DNA chips (40, 60, 75, 200, 250 and the new Custom) have set wattage outputs, cell inputs and charge capacities. To get to 250 you need a different chip, unlikr the RX200

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (12/8/16)

Finally got round to installing the update in the early hours of this morning. 
Haven't changed my profile to stair power mode. 
Just turned the temp control to off.
I'm noticing the temp control seems to kick in for Kanthal coils. Perhaps it's the preheat punch.

Anybody noticing this?


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/8/16)

Christos said:


> Finally got round to installing the update in the early hours of this morning.
> Haven't changed my profile to stair power mode.
> Just turned the temp control to off.
> I'm noticing the temp control seems to kick in for Kanthal coils. Perhaps it's the preheat punch.
> ...



I have also noticed the preheat punch works on Kanthal on my new Triade DNA200.


----------



## Tashreeq (17/9/16)

Hi all,

Hope everyone is doing good.

Need advice, I've owned a Triade DNA 200 for about a month now and everything has been working perfectly until yesterday, did some screen changes and so on, uploaded the settings to device. All in order except for one thing, battery configuration, for some reason my device isn't showing any battery discharge, its permanently full, my battery cut off is set to 3.09 volts, (standard I assume as I didn't tamper with it) any advice from triads owners as to how theirs are configured? Maybe a screenshot or something might help? Any advice would be appreciated as I currently have no clue what my battery life is.
Hope that made sense.

Thanks in anticipation

Sent from my Galaxy Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------

